#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [遊戲] 龍之風詩 Ver.2

## Sonic Adolph

http://www.game-can.com/
龍之風詩 Ver.2
龍減絕危機~~~
建議一開如玩資金調達1，好易多錢~~~
記住抄低ID用來login~~~

----------


## 館主

.........為什麼玩這個不用錢啊
....真是有趣的遊戲..好感動啊....

這種時候就會覺得會日文真幸福.
要是常常有時間玩就好了---

----------


## Kazel

我也有玩耶~
可是後來放太久沒玩.....被踢了XD
這是V仔介紹我玩的~
這張是我養的龍~是カゲトラ大大畫的
其它也有很多不一樣的畫家所畫的喔
向是你的助手他就是パピルス所畫的喔~

----------


## Sonic Adolph

這種時候就會覺得會日文真幸福. 
>……>.<小弟不懂……
To:Kibaru Kazel
可以教小弟嗎？
現在Lv3

----------


## 館主

等級23........要玩多久啊....
龍死病...在玩這個的時後.有點在意這是什麼恐怖的...
因為我才等級6.應該暫時不用擔心.不過.那是啥病啊....
那裡提供下載的主題曲.音樂也是一級棒的耶!

就算幾乎不會日文.也多少可以玩個幾次試試吧...
好幾年沒有玩遊戲了.真的是好開心的體驗耶
反正又不是RPG...解謎內容不是很大的重點...

不過.kazel啊.你的龍名字是風之歌.屬性是地屬性........這.....b

----------


## Kazel

不僅僅是地屬性還是最高的地屬性......
某種屬性達到最高等的時候會生出屬性結晶......我的是大地的琥珀

----------


## MINE

我家的小KIBA
目前第二輪進行中
玩到中間就知道解決龍死病的方法
先玩再說吧>_^
自己玩比較有意思
要提示的是....
1.冒險地圖跟野性疆界的地圖很像
要自己四處點哦
不少地方能去的

2.開始玩建議先加生命力
過迷宮會比較順利

----------


## Sonic Adolph

筋力，體格，和瞬力是什麼？
那……小弟想加強瞬力好嗎？

----------


## 館主

我也是叫KIBA......(沒仔細想就取就會這樣...b)

......LV可以超過100啊......
目前最困擾的是回合.一小時只會加25回.
而且放著10小時還是只加25回
也就是說每小時都要去玩一次才能賺回合數.
.....傷腦筋啊...何時才能冒險咧...(LV :Cool: 

筋力=攻擊力
體格=防禦力
瞬力=速度

..........大概是這樣吧?

----------


## 契

雖然有 Dr. Eye 可是他的日文翻的不三不四的 = ="
隨便玩.... ><||
幼龍 超可愛的 長大之後 亂帥的 XD
PS 資金調達3 可以試試 還滿簡單的 <===紀錄 剩餘 5X秒 13X元
PPS 瞬力不能太低...不然在戰鬥的時會被對方發動連擊 <===剛剛被連擊秒殺
PPPS <== XD      只有在按下保存終了才會存檔 所以可以用謝夫羅得大法

----------


## MINE

原來館主家的小龍跟我家小龍同名啊@@"
冒險我忘了是什麼時候了....很快啦^^"

屬性在遊戲裡也很重要哦
跟破關有很重要關係
龍的造型也跟屬性有關哦
四屬性的吐息的威力也是看屬性而已

改屬性的方法就是用道具+萬物之素一起選
存1500買"精靈的眼鏡"可以無限制(不過會耗一回合)看自己的屬性
接下來就請大家自己試試囉^^~
---
資金調達2跟3太耗腦力了^^"....所以我都只用資金調達1而已(還不是懶^^")

----------


## 館主

LV15.
度過了初次發病....b
第一次感到這遊戲的恐怖之處....
龍是會死的啊....bb對喔.這遊戲的最初主旨就是這個嘛...

我也是資金調度都玩1.........只要抓到節奏.還蠻好中大盤的.
2怎麼玩都破不了150元.而且玩4次只能贏一次.一點都不划算---
3已經是問題外了.我最恨數字拼盤----!!!

----------


## Kazel

那時候我的龍是....很高的地屬性水也相當高..不過地是超高
招數有冰之吐息.碎岩之息.回覆之霧.吸能術.風防壁術.地防壁術
我記得我的龍好像有打到蠻前面的名次....

----------


## Sonic Adolph

小弟想要風屬性的，想問問要用那個道具？
而風屬性的日文又要什麼？

----------


## MINE

TO ADOLPH
風屬性我大多是用"催醉劑"來加
缺點是用一次龍就眠醉了....就沒法做別的事了
希望有人能再試試有沒有其他更好的方法加風屬性

炎水地風四屬性在遊戲中是用漢字顯示的哦^^

----------


## Sonic Adolph

還是小龍的樣子……@@
應該要用抗生素吧？

糟了…… 
好像要到地圖上沒有的湖之洞悉找特效藥…… 
只好暫時用催醉劑了…… 
小龍，原諒我……

----------


## 館主

(現在LV34)
每個都合成一下.這組合沒幾種.一下就可以記下來了
目前風.水屬性完成!下一個目標是火.地屬性.
...........為了加屬性.再歸零.錢都用完了........b

我們也能來作這樣的遊戲嗎?龍之風詩2的水準太高了大概不可能.
不過元祖1代那種程度的話也許可以也說不定.......

----------


## 豹冰

呼哈哈~~
趁著還再堂哥家~分享一下~~
資金調達二確實比一多錢歐~
資金調達二只要用一點頭腦 每5點行動值能有200~300(最高315)的資金
除非你拉霸真的是屎到每一下都有個五十 一百...但是...經驗說...很難= ="
黑白其真的不難> <"
有灌WIN XP的能用網路黑白旗上網跟不認識的特訓="=!!
至於資金調達三...還沒研究出來= ="

另外...如果要做實驗的話 有一個耍奸的方式能用...
就是買東西作實驗前...先存個檔.....
實驗結束後....紀錄完實驗結果直接關掉視窗不存檔.....
再打開一次遊戲視窗....東T&COCO&行動值全都是實驗前存檔的樣子歐^_^
知道想要的結果...COCO&實驗用品也能省下來繼續做實驗囉^0^
只是...比較費時LA= ="

恩...我的龍現在好像那個阿拉丁神燈裡的精靈歐=..="
當初餵他300塊的食物的時候...餵三次長大兩次XD
後來為三次又長大一次@@"
會不會...長太快啦XD!?
好...大隻的說= ="

----------


## MINE

黑白棋最高其實是400
也就是64格都是我方的話....一次是400塊

像阿拉丁神燈的那個精靈的龍是用DNA的種吃出來的
DNA的種(2500)可以用三次....每次多一種形態

3000塊的名字我忘了，可以把龍的屬性歸零
攻略中的朋友可以好好利用哦

這個遊戲是用什麼程式寫的呢??
不知道有沒有人知道....

----------


## J.C.

> 我們也能來作這樣的遊戲嗎?龍之風詩2的水準太高了大概不可能.
> 不過元祖1代那種程度的話也許可以也說不定.......


我看了一下 他們為了怕遊戲被盜還做很多防範呢 像是鎖右鍵什麼的
拆了幾層 了解他們是用java去做的 不過我不會java語言 只會修改小地方

如果真的要拿他們的程式來改 應該沒問題 但是需要玩過一代全部的人幫忙
到網頁的暫存資料夾裡找一代的網頁路徑
然後把那個路徑的資料全部抓回來存
複製回來的檔名會多個[1] 全部刪掉 這樣一些網頁應該都可以開得出來
然後要請懂日文的人把網頁跟java程式裡有日文的地方全部翻成中文
因為我日文不好
這樣的話 應該可以改改使用的圖片 或是一點遊戲的情節

不過呢 這樣也只是把一樣的遊戲換換圖變成中文而已
似乎沒什麼意義

目前類似的線上遊戲還有neopets 不過感覺像玩pokemon....
還有一個是cgi程式 但是有點類似rpg 要一直戰鬥提昇經驗直 有點沒意義

結論呢?
我們需要"精通"java或cgi或asp或php程式語言的人才行
這些我都只有會修改小地方的程度而已 就這樣 ^^;

----------


## 館主

目前LV51.屬性全修成了

這款遊戲開發出來
既然是免費給別人玩的，而且是以個人興趣開發的，
我想大概也不會有所謂的製作經費。

但是，遊戲的品質不輸給一般的單機型2D遊戲。
上面的插畫，系統，故事等構成也都是日本所謂喜歡畫龍的同好
同心協力製作出來的。
我不敢說這製作中沒用到錢的交易，可是它是一款非商業目的的遊戲。

雖然是遊戲，但是說真的育成型遊戲中，我是第一次玩到這麼感人的。
牙龍他想要表達的東西和世界觀，在過程中非常強烈的傳達出來。
對於生命.......的重量及價值....
遊戲中的免費提供下載的主題曲也很能表現這種感覺。

............畫圖不能賺錢又怎麼樣？這款遊戲不就這樣製作出來了?
雖然『龍之風詩1』和『2』之間差了6年，而且『1』的規模和水平來看
應該是個人製作的成果，但是『龍之風詩2』......真的是很佩服.....

如果現實讓我見識到的是『金錢的力量』，那這款遊戲就是
讓我見識到了『夢想的力量』........


話說回來.JC.您還真的去研究啊....
真是厲害啊.....真抱歉.我這種無責任發言....b.(飛踢)
畢竟遊戲的程式不是那麼好寫的...
真的是要有人會.而且想做才算數.

----------


## Graywolf

看起來真的很不錯的說,畫面很棒,龍看起來是超超超棒的(不過日文懂的不多呀><)
我也來玩玩看.

如果說要自己來創一個遊戲的話...分工合作不錯~
美工.故事製作.遊戲流程應該都不是問題.
在程式撰寫上就比較需要技術了.
(我...只會在螢幕上印出"Hellow World"啦^^")

遊戲的製作,除了賺錢外,也是對自我的一種挑戰.同時也可以表達出製作者所想要表達的想法.
若玩家能夠感覺到其遊戲的內容,那也就達到製作者所想要的價值.

除了遊戲,各種的創作也都是如此,作者投注自己的意念在其中,表現出其所想要表達的在成品中.若是看的人能夠了解,欣賞,那無疑是給予作者的一種鼓舞.(我好像越扯越遠^^")

JC還真厲害,注意的那麼細~

----------


## 小犬

完到15等左右龍死病就開始發作了= =|||
不過只要買一些精靈根去湖之洞窟找找就有解藥了~
不過要進湖之洞窟的點在字的右上角附近吧~

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

小鷹也在玩了 有一點搞不懂 是一次只能玩一小時?

這款遊戲似乎是有  回合制度 的.. 看字面來說 因該是 當你回合用完畢後 要已現實時間60分鐘以上 才可在執行 (XXX 通信機 要充電 = =|)

因該是這樣吧?? 

有錯請指正

to mine 
妳的 回合怎高達5xx @@? 怎用的 ? 是每次玩都要留些回合數 嗎?




> 雖然有 Dr. Eye 可是他的日文翻的不三不四的 = ="
> 隨便玩.... ><||
> 幼龍 超可愛的 長大之後 亂帥的 XD
> PS 資金調達3 可以試試 還滿簡單的 <===紀錄 剩餘 5X秒 13X元
> PPS 瞬力不能太低...不然在戰鬥的時會被對方發動連擊 <===剛剛被連擊秒殺
> PPPS <== XD      只有在按下保存終了才會存檔 所以可以用謝夫羅得大法


原來挈 也是養母龍阿 @@" 另外 挈因該是用XP拍照的吧...不知道98可不可以拍 = =?

----------


## Kovu

這裏有微軟的滑鼠真的好啊~~~雖然網路禁止用右鍵,但是微軟的滑鼠多出兩個特別的鍵可以代替Back 和Forward.所以我根本沒用Save/Load大法,直接點Back和Forward就可以做試驗了. ^^;而且還比較省力的,覺得一個方法不行馬上退回前面~~~ (當然玩遊戲就要退回去重新開始了)

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

小鷹的龍又長大囉.... 因該是走直線進化論的... 另外一提 moo 她是母的
還說:[我的身體沒有香味耶] = =||| 
98用 F12右邊那個鍵 拍不了 T^T
看看誰能救救我呀!!

=============
現在是93年1月27日

我所飼養的MOO , 今日進化了。
我嘗試用[萬物之素 +召喚隻仗]使得moo 得到風屬性...。
moo是我和孤龍在野外檢來的...
moo開始問我她的母親在哪? 我不知道該怎對她說...
希望時間能夠淡望一切。

(難道我就不能當妳的父親嗎? MOO...)

----------


## Kovu

風屬性用光龍納加ナーガ的粉…也許是用獨角獸ユニコーン的角可以加,每次10,對立屬性-10,好處是不會眠醉,完全恢復屬性不調,但是還沒有試過龍死病.

----------


## 豹冰

剛剛去挑戰玄武~~~
居然被一擊秒殺XDXDXD!!!!
不過特殊攻擊反制不是放著好玩的!!!
一回合連噴三次他就被自己的吐息噴死了........XD
玄武的血好厚阿@@~~
話說~+地系最好的應該是"幻之祕石"(我用過的)
使用後+地20- 風20 好友度LV+1!!
別說可遇不可求~去遺跡右上角的"風龍保護區"跟風龍玩貪食蛇~
只要吃15隻就贏嚕~第一次能得到變身~
以後去玩就有機會得到"幻之祕石"囉@@!!
我只拿過兩種...商店70塊+筋力的東東&幻之祕石= =+
有閒就請SL(SAVE LOAD)大大去跟風龍玩吧~XD

PS.地圖上好像有很多隱藏的點...不好找溜= =

----------


## MINE

龍死病解決就進感人結局囉
中途可以得到"往忌地的道標"(一定得到的)
就可以去禁止進入的地方
進去就會說明很多事
也有解決事件的提示

===
>風屬性用光龍納加的粉…也許是用獨角獸的角可以加
這些要過迷宮拿....對撥接的我來說太麻煩了XD""
還是謝謝哦

===
>"風龍保護區"跟風龍玩貪食蛇~
這個我都沒去過@@
快去玩XD~~

----------


## 契

原來結局就是 解決龍死病的問題 QQ
------
微軟的滑鼠?
下次注意一下...我這種鄉下地方...
------
貪食蛇!? <=== 不太會玩 技術爛 XD

----------


## 豹冰

地屬直升的龍長的好勇阿= ="
玄武變身的hp也...(是沒有多的很誇張啦= =")
另外~~戰值好難集歐...一場頂多21~25......要萬多的..........
還有...火屬要用什麼+阿@@?
有情之証+10............商店10塊的+4....
有情之証不好收集......+4....沒效率= ="
另外~~生出來的結晶除了是挑戰勝獸的通行證外~~
也是快速+屬性的好料歐~~用一次+20~~~= =+

----------


## Kovu

生蛋糕生ケーキ在增加火屬性同時可以提升和龍的友好度.但是建議在給龍餵食以後給他吃這個,否則龍不要吃食就錯過機會了.

還有一個重要的支援道具:驕傲的獎狀,高等級洞穴內可以從其他孤龍手裏獲得,效果就是在和其他提升屬性的道具一起使用的時候將提升效果增加一倍.就是友情之證+10變成+20,複數道具加這個使用效果更好,我有一次性提升兩個屬性(風+水)各48的.

還有一個小心得,在洞穴冒險遇到龍的時候,記住頭三條龍90%會給你道具(還有10%就是你的寶貝龍龍摳門只給別人一點點錢讓別人扁他,這時候就跳過這條龍,下一條龍會給你道具),道具的等級比當前洞穴的等級低一級(即在中等洞穴裏面給你的道具大多能在初級洞穴寶箱內找到),當然低等洞穴內的道具也沒辦法低了.我一般就在高等洞穴內晃悠,三條給你道具的龍過後100%都是不高興要扁你的,碰到了就和他們對話吧.保持自己的體力在50%以上比較安全,否則小心被莫名其妙的當成魔獸痛扁.(傷害30%不論體格HP和洞穴等級)有能力還是不要玩小遊戲,挑戰洞穴迷宮,這樣賺錢和道具都比較簡單.

至於戰值…我也不知道,沒有一次超過100的.打架主要是為了習得技能和拿萬物之素.獎品就是給你多一個龍變身,最終戰值獎勵龍變身好像是有兩個能力指數(筋力和瞬力???)增加100.瞬力高真的好,最大我見過了4連攻擊傷害超過10000.如果同時提升筋力的話… = =;;

----------


## 契

地屬性的...
真的好壯 = =+

目前打算用 水地龍
用 蝦米打擊的泛用石 + 光的蝦米茸 <===就是香菇的意思
一次+4(還是6 忘了= =")水& +10地 
還附帶 +1HP +1筋力 <===請在吃飽之前用

瘋狂練 貪食蛇中ing = ="

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

嗯 誰能跟我說一下 恐懼症 怎解決..
圖書館是說到 難度[高]的地圖去找 [證] 
可是以目前孤龍狀態是沒辦法的啊啊

----------


## 豹冰

那個"証"是友情之証  藥需要調和的只有這兩樣(吧@@)
友情之証+抗生藥=解恐懼症
某某藥草(中級動窟的寶箱 使用後HP全滿!!冒險中不能用=.=)+抗生藥=解重症
調和方法就是兩個一起吃= =
在冒險中遇到的龍如果選對話都有相關資訊= =~
另外~~解重症這個準備好材料後~~到地圖上那個山脈(黃點)去~
又會有一種變身唷~~我好像去兩次....
另外~~大沙漠地區那也有一個點~~
在"地"跟"區"下緣交接的地方(藍點)~~點很小~要小心點歐= =~~
...............
我好像一直剝奪各位發現的樂趣歐.....XDXD

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

剛剛道 中-洞穴 發現 裡面的龍 不只有jc姊姊說的會給道具 還有 恢復體力 以及 消耗體力(這個最xx)

還有冒險地區 沒有路可走的...
像是 XXX森 每次去都會遇到不一樣的事情(大約拉)
剛剛就是 HP-3 友好+1 之前是遇到一個精靈獸 秒殺我><|

----------


## MINE

有時候逃走別的龍會回復體力...也有攻擊的^^"

我有欠的是管狐跟DRAGON HEAD BUCK
魔獸之森都遇不到啊><""

----------


## Kovu

我是Kovu~~><

所有形態收集完全.

這裏說一句,那個帶湖泊的森林,需要靈犬才能發現對方.
Dragon Head Buck的目標在地圖右下角,也是需要靈犬才能發現(帶足精靈根吧).薩拉草原的變身需要DNA辛才能獲得.幻之島的遍身需要40回合,四種類屬性制霸能獲得.(對方1600HP.心してをかかれ～～～!*踹飛*)

----------


## 豹冰

戰鬥收集萬物之素食不小心發現這隻~~
戰鬥力869~~A我一下有4XX~~~@@!!!!!!
還好他敏不高XD~小豹我的龍龍把他秒爽的= =+
秒殺戰值居然有80ㄝ~~@@~~
如果適用衝擊波打能達100> <~~
怎麼有人會養出這種好料阿> <~~~!!!!

----------


## 契

今天 我的小龍 終於生出地結晶
結果就興高采烈的跑去打玄武 (當時等級 48  )
喵的 玄武的皮真是厚到家了 ><|||
打他只有個位數 = ="

那時才發現....
特殊攻擊反射 好棒阿~~
他被自己的吐息連續命中2次救掛了 XD
一次奉還 有2XX的驚人數字 
結果玄武自己來個2連發... XD

----------


## MINE

光也不可能的啦^^"
因為光也有加生命力一點
而且也算在飽食度裡
雖然能一直吃
可是飽了就不會加生命力跟筋力了(屬性照加就是了)

看了一下 
應該是每次都餵食厚燒卵加出來的^^"

----------


## 月狼

我才Lv4= =
而且友好度一直沒增加
也不知道該怎麼增加XD

----------


## MINE

友好度就給龍吃好的啊
平時對話對得好的話也能加

升級也是吃東西來加

----------


## 月狼

對話...除了每天一次的劇情我沒碰到什麼對話...
難道對話只有這樣?@@

----------


## 鯨魚

為啥我貪食蛇都只吃到14個他就給我掛點了
室友時間限制嗎=.=
好奇怪喔XD

----------


## 白狼

拿到精龍水之後要怎麼給龍喝啊?下面沒選項選啊= =?

----------


## Kovu

龍死病52/100的時候還會有一次發作…到時候那個拿水的洞穴也進不去了…小心. 

一回目爆機… 

真是…感動的故事啊.最後的畫面也做的超級棒…很少有遊戲能夠讓我這麼感動. 

可是幼龍就只能重新培養了…不過,這個遊戲的確有二周目的必要.太感人了.

最後貼一個結尾.

----------


## ocarina2112

那是什麼時侯開始的呢
龍與人可以共同的行走在街上的這種傳說...
可以治好不治之症的龍死病，擁有不可思議力量  龍群們的傳說
年齡、屬性都不同的他們，唯一共通的部份...
那是身體的一部份，翠之貴石
散發溫和的光芒、能使病狀痊癒的他們..幾曾何時，被這麼稱呼為


「翠之星的使者」...


----------------------
大概是這樣吧~@@?大概~~XD"|||

----------


## Lozter Nea Subekayi

到底是從什麼時侯開始的呢 ... ?
在龍與人共同漫步的小街上，這樣的傳說不知從何時開始流傳 ......
那不治的龍死病能夠被治癒，擁有不可思議的力量 - 龍群們的傳說 
年齡以及屬性都不相同的他們唯一的共通之處 ...... 
就是那屬於身體的一部份，翠綠的寶石 (翠之貴石)
散發著溫暖柔和的光芒、能使病狀痊癒的他們，曾幾何時有過這樣的稱呼 ......
「翠之星的使者」... 
--
用了比較近似中文的手法來從新翻譯了一編 ~ 這樣會比較容易明白嗎~？

----------


## ocarina2112

唉呀呀
還好還好~
沒被發現寫錯字^^"|||
經同學的證實~
"不知道什麼時侯"
↑
是講成"曾幾何時"唷~
就跟Lozter Nea Subekayi桑講的是一樣的~
不是蝦米"幾曾何時"...^^"
中文造詣本來就不好還硬要掰~見笑了XD"
這就是所謂的打腫臉充胖子~嗯(雖然本來就胖了>▽<")

是乖小孩就不可以亂學哦~~XD

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我太久沒玩龍= =
我的龍還在...只是降低好友度~
現在是L12，目標是L10...就沒問題
我得到火龍、風龍的契約，剩下水、地的屬性...
我的龍變化是請看看下面

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

請看看下面吧

----------


## 阿難

這個game有獸貼了啊~(我還想先發)
我養第三條了
丟了一條(死)
死了一條(打不死boss)
第三條48lvl了 還沒有龍死病
資金調達2王道~~

----------


## davidliau

他的回合次數
是要開著放1小時才會恢復嗎？
不太懂是如何補充的

----------


## 黑獅

結果它所謂的跟龍對話是甚麼阿= =||
說是可以鼓勵,跟龍交流甚麼的
但是方法不明...|||

----------


## 亞瑟狼

how to get 寶箱?

----------


## 風之殤

那個.....

請問一下要按啥才能玩阿??

我點進去就出現有一堆日文的網頁

完全看不懂..........

----------


## tsaenogard

http://kaze2.game-can.com/Game2/drag....html?system85
發現可以由這個網址進入，就可以按上一頁了

----------


## 風之殤

真的?
謝謝啦~~~
感激不盡喔

----------


## tsume

看起來不錯的遊戲!!
當日本人真好阿  :狐狸爽到:  ~~~~~
不過要怎麼跟龍講話阿  :狐狸疑惑:  ..........
道具的效果也是個難題阿  :狐狸哭:  ~~~

----------


## 銀狼嘯月

> 還有…現在的問題就是如何處理龍死病.沒有解藥以後就一直要擔心這個了哦? Mine能不能幫忙解釋一下呢?
> 
> PS:館主,那個發作就是龍死病的前兆…


洞窟的點在中間喔
把顯示比例調到最大
在 水源XXX湖 字樣的右上方

----------


## 雪之龍

感謝大大提供這個遊戲....
改天也來養一隻試試看^^

----------

